# Adria coral 660 sp cant find the fuse for fridge and 12v soc



## spaniel (Sep 25, 2013)

hello. hoping someone can help because its driving me mad.

is there a fuse not in the usual places protecting this circuit? i have no fridge light and no piezi ignitor for the fridge and also no 12v sockets in the tv cuboard. I have checked every fuse i can find.

any help appreciated


----------



## spaniel (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have the manual for the van - I found that our manual had full info on wiring and fuse locations for all Adria vans at the back of the manual.

Colin

PS - I will be going to the van later today, and will look.

[EDIT - just had a look and the fuse(s) for the fridge aren't actually on the Schaudt Electroblock, but on separate inline fuseholders to one side, on a cableform. They are still in the same "compartment" as the Electroblock and taped together - one 30A, and one 2A]


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

As well as checking the fridge fuses, whilst you are in there it is worth checking the holder as well - ours had a short on the wires coming into the fuse holder which was frustrating until I found it!


----------

